# C&C please



## SeeingEyeHuman (Feb 6, 2013)

this Facebook album is a collection of some of my better photos, was hoping that some of you could take a look at it and tell me what you think

camera was a nikon D40x and the lenses are the ones used in my sig... dont have photo shop or anything like that, just used picasa

Facebook


----------



## gw2424 (Feb 6, 2013)

You will have better luck posting them here. Every once in a while I will venture off to Flickr but you are best off posting here.


----------



## fokker (Feb 6, 2013)

Why would this make your 'best of' album?




I'm seeing some okay shots, some better than others, but you have a range of technical flaws (like missing the focus on the cat's eyes in the first photo, for example). You obviously have some clues, but have a lot of room for improvement. If you want specific critiques, post one or two photos, not a link to 50.


----------



## SeeingEyeHuman (Feb 6, 2013)

its my best picture of the milky way so far... technically a "best of"... thanks for the tips... as for the posting of the images its the best i can do on an xbox


----------

